

Why try to unlock the secrets of the universe? - zaroth
http://www.opine.me/we-found-a-higgs-boson/

======
codgercoder
The universe is a dangerous place. Despite millenia of superstition, science
has proven to be the most reliable way to protect ourselves (at least as a
species) from the vagaries of nature. We have advanced from making sure we
know where our next meal is coming from to being able to predict the
consequences of our own massive environmental changes. However, the
development of science is not predictable: Marie Curie couldn't tell that
radioactivity would help rescue the world from fascism, but she investigated
anyway. Understanding our surroundings, in as much detail as possible, helps
our survival. It's why curiosity has survived as a human characteristic.
Knowing is better than not knowing.

